# Benefits of powerhead?



## skittish razor (Jan 30, 2007)

I was curious of what the benefits of using a powerhead in a tank with RBP's is? i am not sure.


----------



## Noel2896 (Aug 30, 2006)

growth, excercise and higher oxygen levels, prob others thats the main reasons though


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Noel2896 said:


> growth, excercise and higher oxygen levels, prob others thats the main reasons though


indeed, from my observations my power head has added lots more current in my water, my fish are more active now then before, they eat more, seem healthier, creats aggitation and oxygen for your fish...its just a good thing to have id say


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

All is true but make sure if you add a powerhead you get the right gallon per hour(gph). And also make sure you give your P's a dead spot where the current dosent flow so they can rest.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

there was a reply or thread about how to position your power head....i tried looking for it for you to look at but i couldnt find it...definatly make sure there are dead spots for your fish to relax in, you dont want to stress them by making them swim day and night


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Power are more oxygen, and current!...it also can make your piranha more active. other then that everyone have stated above^^^^


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Also doesnt let crap settle on the floor/gravel.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Sangre_Roja said:


> Also doesnt let crap settle on the floor/gravel.


depends how its placed tho, but they could be placed like that so all the debris is always floating around...


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

promotes growth, keeps em busy and gives them a chance to let off aggression, fish need to swim, when put in a tank they have limited space, this way they feel like they are swimming more since they can swim and stay in one spot, they usually like it


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

heres an idea for you of where my power head is placed.


----------



## skittish razor (Jan 30, 2007)

itstheiceman said:


> heres an idea for you of where my power head is placed.


thanx a lot man that really helps. by the way how big is that tank there in?


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

by calculations it equals out to an 80g but it measures 48L x 24D x 16H


----------



## skittish razor (Jan 30, 2007)

itstheiceman said:


> by calculations it equals out to an 80g but it measures 48L x 24D x 16H


 thats cool, i have a 72 that i would like to get some p's for but i have the 2 tinfoils and a 4" rB pacu in it. i really want to get a shoal but that would be probably the only tank i can put them in. idk if it would be worth getting rid or moving the fish i have in my 72 and put p's in it.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Skittish Razor said:


> by calculations it equals out to an 80g but it measures 48L x 24D x 16H


 thats cool, i have a 72 that i would like to get some p's for but i have the 2 tinfoils and a 4" rB pacu in it. i really want to get a shoal but that would be probably the only tank i can put them in. idk if it would be worth getting rid or moving the fish i have in my 72 and put p's in it.
[/quote]

it depends on how much you like the 2 tinfoils and the single pacu...if i was in your situation, id throw the p's in it, just because im more into p's then anything at the moment, so it would be like spurr of the moment type thing


----------



## skittish razor (Jan 30, 2007)

itstheiceman said:


> by calculations it equals out to an 80g but it measures 48L x 24D x 16H


 thats cool, i have a 72 that i would like to get some p's for but i have the 2 tinfoils and a 4" rB pacu in it. i really want to get a shoal but that would be probably the only tank i can put them in. idk if it would be worth getting rid or moving the fish i have in my 72 and put p's in it.
[/quote]

it depends on how much you like the 2 tinfoils and the single pacu...if i was in your situation, id throw the p's in it, just because im more into p's then anything at the moment, so it would be like spurr of the moment type thing
[/quote]

ill just think about it for a little bit, did u order your p's of the internet. for me that seems like the only option i have to get some more.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

i got my reds from a lfs, and the 4 caribe from a buddy....you got nothing in the stores around you or?? maybe you can find a member on here w/ what your looking for


----------



## skittish razor (Jan 30, 2007)

itstheiceman said:


> i got my reds from a lfs, and the 4 caribe from a buddy....you got nothing in the stores around you or?? maybe you can find a member on here w/ what your looking for


 there is a store around were i live but the piranhas (rb's) he has are like 2" and he is charging $17 for them. he has baby rb's for $5 and there about 1/2 inch. idk if its worth it.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

try this out then man...go buy 10-13 reds (saying that number because some could die due to cannibalism) say 10 survive to the 3"mark...it will be a wicked shoal man..plus its always very neat to see them grow from such a small size


----------



## skittish razor (Jan 30, 2007)

itstheiceman said:


> try this out then man...go buy 10-13 reds (saying that number because some could die due to cannibalism) say 10 survive to the 3"mark...it will be a wicked shoal man..plus its always very neat to see them grow from such a small size


so i should buy 10 of the baby rb's u think? i was thinkin of doin that.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Skittish Razor said:


> try this out then man...go buy 10-13 reds (saying that number because some could die due to cannibalism) say 10 survive to the 3"mark...it will be a wicked shoal man..plus its always very neat to see them grow from such a small size


so i should buy 10 of the baby rb's u think? i was thinkin of doin that.
[/quote]

yeah, that would be pretty nice in that tank, but remember you'll have to thin them out at like the 6-7" range...heres the topic of the powerhead i was talking about
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=55780&st=0


----------



## skittish razor (Jan 30, 2007)

itstheiceman said:


> try this out then man...go buy 10-13 reds (saying that number because some could die due to cannibalism) say 10 survive to the 3"mark...it will be a wicked shoal man..plus its always very neat to see them grow from such a small size


so i should buy 10 of the baby rb's u think? i was thinkin of doin that.
[/quote]

yeah, that would be pretty nice in that tank, but remember you'll have to thin them out at like the 6-7" range...heres the topic of the powerhead i was talking about
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=55780&st=0
[/quote]

im probably goin to do that. wut is the temp in your p tank? the temp in my 72 gal is about 71 degrees. is that ok?


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

mines at 83F (30C) 24/7.....you could probably raise yours to like 76


----------



## skittish razor (Jan 30, 2007)

itstheiceman said:


> mines at 83F (30C) 24/7.....you could probably raise yours to like 76


 i need to buy a new heater for it. the one that is in there is around five years old and i dont think it works really. there like $50 for a heater.


----------



## mulrooneyryan (Aug 13, 2006)

the optimal temp is between 76-82 degrees...

i found that the powerhead made my ps more aggressive


----------

